# would love to re-pull wire to this



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

concrete guys aren't gonna let a little thing like that stop them from pouring.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Makes you wonder who's fault that is...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had to deal with that a few times before, for me it's a good excuse to play with the big sledge and maybe the demo hammer :clap:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Oops.....haha.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Englishsparky said:


> Makes you wonder who's fault that is...


The concrete guys poured it it is their fault. That type of situation doesn't really matter who was wrong originally the last guy should have pointed it out.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That LB will work just fine. Take your hack saw and cut it horizonatlly. No problemo!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've run ito that before, the fix is not that hard, chipping out a hole at the LB and drilling a hole on a 45 from the inside through the foundation is your fix. Two tools, a chipper,hammer drill, and a hot box.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I've had to deal with that a few times before, for me it's a good excuse to play with the big sledge and maybe the demo hammer :clap:


First thing I thought when I saw this was, wow, I'd surely like to take the demo hammer to break that!!!


----------

